# can't put music from ipod to new itunes



## nativeblood (Dec 17, 2012)

i have music on my ipod touch that was not bought from the itunes store on my old computer and now i can't get the music off of my ipod onto my other computers itunes. how do i transfer the music from my ipod touch to my new computers itunes??


----------

